# Cool Color Illusion



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2008)

*DISCLAIMER:  May trigger migraines or seizures.*

Very cool illusion (if you don't have a history of migraines or seizures)


----------



## braveheart (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Color Color Illusion*

Wow!

Not to be done if you're prone to migraines though!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Color Color Illusion*

I have added a disclaimer.     

BTW, I found the link in a companion website for a textbook on sensation and perception:

Sensation and Perception: Introduction


----------



## ladylore (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Cool Color Illusion (May Trigger Migraines or Seizures)*

Cool!


----------

